# Earthquake



## April (Jun 23, 2010)

Earthquake today throughout the eastern part of Ontario and Quebec and through eastern NY state.  Reported originally as a 5.5, but was downgraded to a 5.0.  It shook up the Ottawa area.

Good name for today's soap.

Regards,


----------



## opalgirl (Jun 23, 2010)

If you have any cracked soap now would be the time to promote it as Earthquake!


----------



## April (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cute.  

"Soaped to a fault"

"Using it makes you tremble"

"You'll be all shook up."

LOL

Regards,


----------



## Hazel (Jun 23, 2010)

Catchy phrases April.

How about "Seismic Waves"?

Color it green and brown with black streaks through it. Scent with Dirt FO.   

I'm so glad it wasn't a worse earthquake.


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, it was not funny at the time, nor is it funny...but laughter certainly relieves stress.  

Suggestions are very smart.

Also supposed to be a series of tornados here.  Gee.


----------



## kayeway (Jun 24, 2010)

*Earthquakes*

I am glad we have soaping to keep our minds off all the stressful situations with the Earth right now...good to have a hobby.  I bet that Earthquake was scary! We live by the Gulf, so this BP thing is crazy! And used to eating fish or shrimp every weekend but now scared to buy anything from the seafood counter.  I think as soapers we have an opportunity to promote Green Earth..natural soaps, shipping with only recycled products etc. Supposedly the Earth periodically goes through these cycles of upheaval, but humans have made it worse with their chemicals and greed (oil).  We can all do our part to help. Natural soaps for a cause are a good idea.


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2010)

I keep up-to-date on the Gulf situation every day.  We are all hoping and praying for an ingenious set of solutions to repair the leak, life, water and land.  It is on our minds always.

Yes, these acts of nature are good reminders for those that listen to the earth and pay respect.  

You are the first person that I have communicated with that has been personally affected by this.  You will now be in my thoughts.

We cannot help but place ourself in the shoes of the Haitians and Chileans and be thankful.

It was so nice of you to write. I am also happy that this craft has allowed us to connect with so many people around the world.

Soap has connected our lives and our world.

Warmest regards,


----------



## kayeway (Jun 24, 2010)

*Earth*

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. Yes we are all connected and- we only have one home...our beautiful Earth.  Best wishes to you.
Kaye


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope everyone is ok. We had a 5.4 some time ago. It shook pretty good, but thank goodness no damage.


----------

